# Wimbledon tilt shift timelapse



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

worth a look - a little long for my liking (I have the attention span of a gnat these days :laugh: ) but make sure you either last til the end sequence (after/during credits) of some slightly wobbly lads trying to negotiate a slippery slope :smile:

https://vimeo.com/46008065


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Magic Zulu

Did you see this one from the same outfit?

I am going to be a good boy for the rest of the year, get to bed early Christmas eve and hope that Santa's fairies made note of all my good deeds - I will even help an old lady across the road, even if she doesn't want to go! :grin:

https://vimeo.com/18134395


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha, ha - that's gold Donald - I would just like one of those bottom branches - the white ones :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I get 

Private Video
This is a private video. Do you have permission to watch it? If so please provide the correct password.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Me too . .


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yep - the owner has made the video private - may be that he is selling the video or was commissioned to make it and has been asked to restrict viewing - ah well was good while it lasted


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is active for me...Try it again


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

still says private for me


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have justy clicked on the link on post 2 above and it works... I also did a refresh in case I was seeing a cashed version from my computer. It still works...

Zulu, are you attempting to watch it logged in as a Vimeo member? I am. I wonder if that makes a difference.

I was also able to post a comment on the video page...

Just to describe the video: It is a time lapse video taken in the reception of a well known Lens & Camera Rental company. The guys create a Christmas Tree using expensive tripods, each tripod has a top of the range camera, each camera has a fantastic pro lens. (Some of the big lenses are worth $18,000 each some of the smaller telephotos cost $4-5,000)

This is the final frame: I count 17 nice bits of kit that I would love to play with!

The music in the video is "I'm having a good time!" :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ah - we were talking about the original post - the Wimbledon time lapse - it is now private, the other Christmas tree of goodies is still available


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> ah - we were talking about the original post - the Wimbledon time lapse - it is now private, the other Christmas tree of goodies is still available


No - I was refering to the other link - Don't forget, I had unashamedly hijacked your thread :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

original Video ...



> Permission Denied
> This is a private video. Do you have permission to watch it? If you do, please *first log in to Vimeo* to watch this video.


----------

